# Colours are developing!



## MiceMad (Sep 5, 2016)

Recent litter is now five days old, and the colours and patterns are beginning to show - mum has been absolutely amazing with these babies, and they are lovely big chubby things as a result! Love them all haha :mrgreen:

From two days old:



Three



Four



Five days old - cuuuties 



Still can't believe how much pinkies change day by day!!

I'm loving the mainly white baby <3


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They're looking great! Very adorable, too. Waiting on a litter now and am as excited as you must be! :lol:


----------



## MiceMad (Sep 5, 2016)

Haha I get so excited about litters, and then count down the hours every day until I next get to check on the babies :mrgreen: When's your litter due?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I do the same, it's always nice having little ones around. She's due to have them in the next few days. I wouldn't be surprised if she popped tonight! Hope they end up looking as lovely and healthy as your litter though!


----------



## MiceMad (Sep 5, 2016)

Awww you probably have them now then! Hope you've got some nice healthy babies on your hands 

Few photos of our babies. Pan's Peanut/runt baby is doing SO WELL, really hoping she is in fact a runt!

(she's the black pied one, and is 2 days younger than the others)



Mum 





And the 9 we left in with Willow, 3 girls (on the right) and 6 boys (left)!



We're keeping the girl closest to the camera ^__^


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup, Blizzard had three babies on the 22nd! All doing very well and she's a wonderful mother. Yours are looking really well too, and I love the dove pieds. Wish you luck with your babies!


----------

